# JCombobox mit Bild UND Text



## Scary-H (9. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine JCombobox erstellen. Darin soll für jedes Item ein Text und ein dazugehöriges Icon stehen. Wie gehr ich da vor? 
Danke schon mal.

Scary-H


----------



## Marco13 (9. Apr 2008)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/combobox.html#renderer


----------



## Scary-H (10. Apr 2008)

DANKE!!!


----------

